# May wants to play for Bobcats



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*May wants to play for Bobcats


Associated Press


With two lottery picks in the NBA draft, Sean May figures the Charlotte Bobcats can't avoid selecting a North Carolina player.

May, the Most Outstanding Player of the Final Four after leading North Carolina to the NCAA championship, wants it to be him.

"I think it would be good for the franchise to have a Carolina basketball player here, especially someone the fans can relate to since they have seen them play the last few years," May said Monday. "What other great person can that be besides me?"

May, who won the 2002 Indianapolis Star Indiana Mr. Basketball award as a player at Bloomington North, said he gave Charlotte's assistant coaches the same message over dinner and planned to tell coach Bernie Bickerstaff.

Charlotte has the Nos. 5 and 13 picks in the draft. May isn't projected to be selected much earlier than ninth.

"I would be willing to drop to 13 to come here," he said. "This for me would be my ideal spot just because it is Carolina and what North Carolina University has meant to me and what this state means to me. For me to come here and help another team in the state of Carolina would be a blessing."

The Bobcats aren't focused on selecting a player from an in-state school. But there are plenty to choose from, starting with North Carolina forward Marvin Williams, the player many believe is Charlotte's first choice.

They also need a point guard, and are interested in Wake Forest's Chris Paul and North Carolina's Raymond Felton.

May, whose father, Scott, played on Indiana's 1976 NCAA championship team, expects the Carolina trio to be selected within the first 15 picks.

"I told (the coaches) they've got five and 13, two lottery picks, and with the talk of us three guys going in the top 15, they've got to take one," May said. "I can't see it not happening."

Bickerstaff insists he's looking only for the best available players. But when pressed if having a local tie would give a player an edge, he relented.

"All things being equal, I would say 'Yes,' " Bickerstaff said. "That's the intelligent thing to do. But they would have to be equal."*


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

So May doesn't care about going to a good team and start winning right away, he just wants to go to Charlotte because of the location. This guy will never be a winner in the NBA.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I wouldn't mind slecting a local player. Just please NO on MAY!!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i believe May has thought about this more than you guys think. He doesnt want to rot on the end of a team's bench. He starts in Charlotte and can stay where he wants to be at. Sounds like he is trying to get the media and the fans behind him. Personally I see the Magic moving Howard to the center position (where he belongs) and bringing in May because offensively the two would compliment each other well.



However the bobcats should consider trading the five down a few slots for danny granger, and then drafting Sean May with the 13.

Shooting guards are plentiful at the end of the 1st and early 2nd rounds. You could trade the five slot and move down to take granger.

Actually Utah desperately wants deron williams. You could trade down one spot to six, and then take Utah's 27th pick in the first round (draft kennedy Winston)



Center, Okafor, Power Forward Sean May, Small Forward, Danny Granger, SG Kennedy Winston (gerald Wallace, might not be back) PG Brevin Knight, Earl Watson (free agent)?

thats a young and up and coming team right there. Id be watching


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Of course he wants to be in Charlotte. Sean May shouldnt be a lottery pick and if he is chosen there it would be great for him. ike diougu is a much better prospect in my opinon.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Starbury03 said:


> ike diougu is a much better prospect in my opinon.


diogu is a stretch to make the top twenty. I expect him to be drafted well after May.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

No he isnt he is rising and I expect him to go in the teens if he doesnt go there he will be a huge steal. He has an athletic advantage, shooting, and size over May.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I think May just said this so he might get some consideration at the 13 spot.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Starbury03 said:


> Of course he wants to be in Charlotte. Sean May shouldnt be a lottery pick and if he is chosen there it would be great for him. ike diougu is a much better prospect in my opinon.


Brandon Bass will be a better pro than both of them. You can get him in the second round.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Franco 5 said:


> So May doesn't care about going to a good team and start winning right away, he just wants to go to Charlotte because of the location. This guy will never be a winner in the NBA.



Are you always so negative? I think it is just a tad bit early to say May will never be a winner in the NBA.

This isn't anything new, especially for guys whose stock is wavering around mid to late lottery and mid first round. If May could lobby himself into getting picked with the 5th pick it would obviously mean a lot more money for himself. Or if he thinks he'll go after 13 then he could be lobbying for that pick.

And even so, I don't see anything wrong with him wanting to stay where he has been playing in college. I don't think most rookies come into the league with expectations of winning it all in their first couple years.


----------

